# My Halloween music



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I like it! Dramatic, creepy, everything you need 

MsM


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. Two of my friends thought it should have some screams in it but I told them it should be your victims err guests that should be doing the screaming


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

I just realized that there is a Forum for Halloween music. Since I can't seem to lock this thread could an admin move this to the proper forum? Thanks.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice, just the right creepiness to it!


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

I had to share this...My wife can in to the office yesterday while I was listening to the track I posted above and she asked if I was going through my music collection looking for this years soundtrack? I told here thanks for the compliment. She responded huh? I explained that this was the track I made last year. She had confused it for something by Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana  Made my day.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice job, it is pretty creepy...


----------



## MAD-REX (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice music man! I can't seem to download it from that one page.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Fun, off, like the tremelos.


----------

